# Jeux réseau pour iBook Clamshell/Coquillage



## melaure (23 Mai 2016)

Hello,

je vais me préparer un petit pack de 4 iBooks Coquillage pour une future expo, et j'aimerais les mettre en réseau avec un bon petit jeu en réseau.

J'ai un peu de mal à me souvenir de trucs sympa qui tournerait sans soucis.

A priori les Marathons devraient faire l'affaire, il y a un mode Arêne. Diablo II peut-être aussi ?

Pas assez puissant pour Quake ou Unreal 99. Des suggestions ? Merci


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2016)

Est-ce que certains avaient joué à Cro Mag Rally en réseau sur ce genre de machine ?


----------



## Yuls (2 Juin 2016)

Star Wars Racer ???


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2016)

Yuls a dit:


> Star Wars Racer ???



Pas un peu trop pour une palourde ? Et il y avait un mode réseau dans ce jeu ?


----------



## Yuls (3 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Pas un peu trop pour une palourde ?



Ben il tournait correctement sur mon iMac G3 333, pas de raison qu'il ne tourne pas sur une palourde


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2016)

Star Wars Racer devrait effectivement tourner sans probleme et en réseau il etait vraiment excellent!

Par contre il n'est peut être pas très simple à retrouver...


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2016)

Yuls a dit:


> Ben il tournait correctement sur mon iMac G3 333, pas de raison qu'il ne tourne pas sur une palourde



La puce graphique est moins puissante. Bon il est peut-être sur les sites d'abandonware, il faut que je teste.


----------

